# <form action=...> mit 2 Parametern?



## Alex Duschek (26. Februar 2008)

```
<form name="registerform" id="registerform" action="wp-login.php?action=register" method="post">
        <p>
                <label><?php _e('Benutzername:') ?><br />
                <input type="text" name="user_login" id="user_login" class="input" value="<?php echo attribute_escape(stripslashes($user_login)); ?>" size="20" tabindex="10" /></label>
        </p>
        <p>
                <label><?php _e('E-mail:') ?><br />
                <input type="text" name="user_email" id="user_email" class="input" value="<?php echo attribute_escape(stripslashes($user_email)); ?>" size="25" tabindex="20" /></label>
        </p>
<?php do_action('register_form'); ?>

        <p id="reg_passmail"><?php _e('Ein Passwort wird an Ihre Email Adresse geschickt.') ?></p>
        <p class="submit"><input type="submit" name="wp-submit" id="wp-submit" value="<?php _e('Registrieren &raquo;'); ?>" tabindex="100" /></p>
</form>
```

Obiger Quellcode stammt aus der wp-login.php von Wordpress. Ich hab jetzt ein Plugin gefunden, welches bei neuen Einträgen automatisch eine Mail verschicken kann und dann dachte ich, dass wenn sich ein Benutzer registriert, seine Email Adresse auch gleich in den Verteiler aufgenommen werden könnte. Ich muss die Adresse an folgende Datei übergeben "maillist/index.php", damit sie in den Verteiler kommt. Klar, ich könnte einfach eine eigene Form machen, aber des ist ja etwas umständlich. Kann ich das irgendwie in obigen Quellcode einbauen, damit es klappt? Ist leider nicht so ganz mein Spezialgebiet


----------



## Paspirgilis (10. März 2008)

Naja ...   eigentlich vermute ich eher das es nicht geht.
Mit Action sagst du dem Browser doch auch welche datei er als nächstes öffnen soll.
Du hast nur ein Framemit Action. Mirfällt da ne Komplizierte möglichkeit ein.
Mit JavaScript 
Ich liebe JavaScipt.
wenn du nen iframe erstellst auserhalb des Sichtbereich des Browsersund in dem Browser dann nacheinander die Formdaten an die beiden Seite übergibst und dann den iframe wieder wegmachst. 
MFG
      Mark Paspirgilis

PS: wenn du weitere Fragen dazu hast dann mail mir Mark-Paspirgilis@web.de


----------



## crazymischl (12. März 2008)

HI,
include doch einfach die maillist/index.php in die wp-login.php bei action=register und führe sie aus dass ist doch am einfachsten oder ?
Poste mal die beiden Dateien, denn ohne Quelltext der php-Dateien kann man nicht viel sagen.
PS: ich glaube das gehört ins php-Forum
PPS: Bitte die Quell-Texte immer entweder mit [ HTML ] oder falls php vorkommt [ PHP ] machen, bitte nicht mit [Code ]


----------

